# old guppy



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my old female is dying. She is 19 months old now. bred and raised by me. She had only one batch of fry in her life--very large babies and beauties at that.
A few weeks ago she started to get dropsy. but then that resolved, She developed a hump in her back as do most old livebearers.
This morning she looks to have generally shrunk in size and she is a dark grey instead of her usual light grey. I think she is paralyzed on one side as her front fin on one side oes not work: she keeps having to rest. i put her in the breeder container so she can see her friends. She struggles to the surface to eat and still has a good appetite.
It is sad to have an old friend go. She has a large red and black speckled fan tail and a red top fin. She is/ was huge guppy in her prime.never nasty like her mother!
I am glad she had at least one batch of fry.
mouse


----------



## 2complicated (Aug 25, 2005)

sad iwanna cry


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

:console:

Sadly, guppies do not have very long lifespan nowadays. Just take good care of her before she finishes her journey, which I'm sure you will.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

she still is hanging on! Comes up for food,looks terrible. As long as she is interested in eating she has a home. Spoiled old girl!
minnie mouse


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awww, thats too bad. I didnt realize that guppies dont live very long lives.. just about every fish Ive had has lived 8-12 years!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 8, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> awww, thats too bad. I didnt realize that guppies dont live very long lives.. just about every fish Ive had has lived 8-12 years!


As far as I know, guppies only live up to 2 years. I hope this is not me, but the guppies I have had only lived in my tank for about 7, 8 months. I think it was because they were about 1 year old or older when I bought them. I have also talked to another person who raises his guppies from fry, and the lifespan seems to be 2 or max 3 years.

What fish do you keep .... they are long life ones?


----------



## Doodles (Oct 2, 2005)

Aww, sorry about your guppy. It's sad watching a fish you have had a long time and raised sick like that. 
Sounds like she had a great life.


----------

